# unable to log into aib internet banking.



## dewdrop (19 May 2007)

for past day  ortwo i have been unable to log into aib internet banking. i have only a very limited knowledge of the internet but when i come to screen with log in nothing happens...i must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Harlequin (19 May 2007)

*Re: internet banking*

I've been using mine ok so it's not that the whole thing is down. Do you enter your number and PIN and then nothing happens or does it not accept your numbers at all?


----------



## dewdrop (19 May 2007)

*Re: internet banking*

thanks. when i click on..log in... nothing happens apart from a small typed message...log into internet banking. this link opens a new window.   i must be doing something stupid.


----------



## GeneralZod (19 May 2007)

*Re: internet banking*

Working ok for me.

Are you going to [broken link removed]  then typing in your registration number and clicking on continue.


----------



## Crunchie (19 May 2007)

*Re: internet banking*



dewdrop said:


> thanks. when i click on..log in... nothing happens apart from a small typed message...log into internet banking. this link opens a new window.   i must be doing something stupid.



dewdrop

If it's opening a new window I'd be concerned your pc might be infected with something that's rerouting you to a phishing site, i.e. someone's trying to get your log on info. Perhaps you should phone them - 1890 24 24 24 - to see if they can help you with the problem.

I'm able to log on ok from this screen so it's working fine this morning:

[broken link removed]

or maybe try www.aib.ie and use the links to online banking from there


----------



## woods (19 May 2007)

*Re: internet banking*

Have you recently downloaded an update from the internet. 
This happened to me and it was because of a java update that had interfered with the functioning.
I called technical support and they talked me through the changes I needed to make to get back on.


----------



## dewdrop (19 May 2007)

thanks for all advice....back in business!


----------



## gordongekko (19 May 2007)

What was the solution?


----------



## bond-007 (20 May 2007)

Also it is impossible to log on between 2am and 6am daily.


----------



## gordongekko (20 May 2007)

Well they have to do an upadate at some stage.What hours do you suggest??


----------



## bond-007 (20 May 2007)

It don't bother me.


----------



## dewdrop (21 May 2007)

as i said i am pretty ignorant re internet and rely on my son who is away. prior to the problem i just type in aib and then click internet banking...i now go the long way with www.aib.ie and eventually end up where you are asked to log in...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

